# '00 528i - keep it or trade?



## tsbrown (Apr 25, 2003)

Long time lurker, first-time poster here and I'm looking for some ideas. My car is a mostly stock TiAg/grey '00 528i with SPP and 5spd manual with 44k miles that just went out of warranty. So far it's been the most fun/comfortable/reliable car I've owned and by far my favorite of the E36, E53 and E38 we've had in the garage. But I've never had a car more than about 4 years so I'm kinda thinking about trading it in. 

Only problem is, I'm not hugely turned-on by any of BMW's new offerings:
M3 - too harsh and impracticle w/2 little kids, but oh, the 333hp!
Z4 - no thanks.
X5 - already got one. 
E65 - big butt, ugly face...not my cup of tea even if it was affordable. 
E60 - not in the first (or second) model year. But I'm intrigued by it even if the styling isn't as timeless as the E39.
330i - front runner, but only with ZHP and leather. Definitely a great handling car. Problem is, it doesn't seem *that* much than my 5er for the $20k+ it would cost me over my trade in.
M3/4 - if only they made the 4dr version...that would be the car!

What to do? Granted, I'm not bored with the E39 and it isn't facing any big repairs (well, the brakes will need to be replaced eventually/soon) and the Pilot Sport have about 5k miles left, but other than that, no big items. Yet. Decisions, decisions.

One other option is a low milage E39 M5, but I don't think I could get my wife past the "but that's a lot of money for a used car" syndrome. Save your flames on this, please.

Thoughts anyone?

thanks. Tom


----------



## marc92606 (May 15, 2003)

If you're happy with it, it's reliable, and you're not facing any major repairs, then keep it a while longer, IMO. You've got plenty of time to consider the alternatives.


----------



## Jim in Oregon (Dec 23, 2001)

I'd hold on to the car and the next generation M3 is slated for a 4 door probably around 2007. Supposedly 400 hp V8. I can't wait.

My other recommendation is to get the 330i without the performance package. The package costs about $4K and there aren't enough radical changes over the sport package. I prefer aluminum trim or wood over the plastic cubes.



tsbrown said:


> Long time lurker, first-time poster here and I'm looking for some ideas. My car is a mostly stock TiAg/grey '00 528i with SPP and 5spd manual with 44k miles that just went out of warranty. So far it's been the most fun/comfortable/reliable car I've owned and by far my favorite of the E36, E53 and E38 we've had in the garage. But I've never had a car more than about 4 years so I'm kinda thinking about trading it in.
> 
> Only problem is, I'm not hugely turned-on by any of BMW's new offerings:
> M3 - too harsh and impracticle w/2 little kids, but oh, the 333hp!
> ...


----------



## 528i5sp (Oct 30, 2003)

*Sounds like you should keep it.*

I have the same car. 60K. The only thing I would be as excited about would be an M5. I would wait until you are as excited about the idea of the next car as much as you were the 528. Anything else doesn't justify the cost. Plus if your not all that into the car going in you may possibly regret it after owning it a while. Worst thing you could do would be to find yourself wishing you had the 5er back.

My .02


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Keep the 528.


----------



## tsbrown (Apr 25, 2003)

Thanks for your suggestions...I'll be keeping the 528 for probably at least another 6 months, probably more like 18 months. Now I just have to decide what mods to give it for a little refresh.


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

Hi Tom,

Have you always bought brand-new vehicles or have you bought used before? The reason I ask is that I don't see a newer (albeit used) E39 on your list...'cept fer at the end. You jumped from the 528i all the way to the M5 (nothing wrong with that) but how about a nice 540i? I would look at 2001+ 540s since those years have most of the goodies everyone likes. Nothing like adding a couple more cylinders for a mod! 

What are you doing about an extended warranty? I have 39k on my 530i so it is getting close....

Chris


----------



## tsbrown (Apr 25, 2003)

Chris -

For the last 10-15 years I've bought only new vehicles...the reason the 540i wasn't listed. I figure if I decide to go the used-car route, I might as well go big. Thus the M5, which is what I really want (doesn't everyone?). Not that there's anything wrong with a 540i/6. Also, with a wife that works and 2 pre-schoolers, I don't have much spare time to worry about the logistics of getting the car fixed. It's just easier to drop it at my selling dealer's service dept for a loaner for the day.

As for the extended warranty, I don't have one. I once had one on a VW many years ago and never felt like I got my money's worth. I hope I don't regret not having one for the 5er.

Tom


----------



## KevinM (May 2, 2003)

I'll be facing a similar situation in approximately one year. So far, the only thing that will tempt to to part with the 530 is an M5. I know that from a practical standpoint, I should keep the 530, which I still love (the 6 cylinder E39s are thought by some to be the most balanced BMW ever, a sure classic).

The only problem is the senseless, gnawing desire for 400hp, most of which I will never (or rarely) use.

As for the price, with the E60 over 50K with the usual options, a late model M5 (preferably CPO with <20K) seems like a bargain.

For the record, my wife is not worried about the cost, just that I will kill myself in the M5.

Time will tell.

**** luck, Kevin


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

tsbrown said:


> Chris -
> 
> For the last 10-15 years I've bought only new vehicles...the reason the 540i wasn't listed. I figure if I decide to go the used-car route, I might as well go big. Thus the M5, which is what I really want (doesn't everyone?). Not that there's anything wrong with a 540i/6. Also, with a wife that works and 2 pre-schoolers, I don't have much spare time to worry about the logistics of getting the car fixed. It's just easier to drop it at my selling dealer's service dept for a loaner for the day.
> 
> ...


My plan, thus far, is to purchase a pretty well loaded 545i/6 in 2006 some time. I see that it tops 70k MSRP! :yikes: Perhaps by then, it won't be such a shocker (go CSCO! ). I *think* I can hold myself back from the M5 since it is quite the gas guzzler but I dunno...of course I want one! :eeps:

As to the extended warranty, I think you are playing with fire. There is no way on God's green earth that I would own a BMW with no protection! Everything costs an arm and a leg on this vehicle to fix and I can only believe that it'll get worse as the mileage piles on. There are just too many electronics (GERMAN electronics) and sensors that go bad all the time. Yeah, I am pretty good with fixing things but I'm not sure I can handle a BMW on my own even with this wonderful board to help me out. Best of luck to you during your unprotected time and keep a finger on the URL here! :thumbup:

Chris


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

KevinM said:


> I'll be facing a similar situation in approximately one year. So far, the only thing that will tempt to to part with the 530 is an M5. I know that from a practical standpoint, I should keep the 530, which I still love (the 6 cylinder E39s are thought by some to be the most balanced BMW ever, a sure classic).
> 
> The only problem is the senseless, gnawing desire for 400hp, most of which I will never (or rarely) use.
> 
> ...


Yeah, a 3-4 year old E39 CPO BMW doesn't sound too bad. However, how about that V10 monster of an E60 M5?? :wow:

Chris


----------



## tsbrown (Apr 25, 2003)

Ågent99 said:


> My plan, thus far, is to purchase a pretty well loaded 545i/6 in 2006 some time. I see that it tops 70k MSRP! :yikes: Perhaps by then, it won't be such a shocker (go CSCO! ). I *think* I can hold myself back from the M5 since it is quite the gas guzzler but I dunno...of course I want one! :eeps:


One of the options I'm considering is the '05 545i/6, but it's based on ticker "GE"  . Also I'm not expecting that $70K to get a beast nearly like a similarly priced new E39 M5 (those were typically $72k).



Ågent99 said:


> As to the extended warranty, I think you are playing with fire. There is no way on God's green earth that I would own a BMW with no protection! Everything costs an arm and a leg on this vehicle to fix and I can only believe that it'll get worse as the mileage piles on. There are just too many electronics (GERMAN electronics) and sensors that go bad all the time. Yeah, I am pretty good with fixing things but I'm not sure I can handle a BMW on my own even with this wonderful board to help me out. Best of luck to you during your unprotected time and keep a finger on the URL here! :thumbup:
> 
> Chris


Funny, just today I had to replace the 3rd brake light bulb socket. The price? A paltry $4.31! Cheapest BMW part I've ever seen. Have any recommendations on an extended warranty company that isn't likely to go belly up like another did recently?

As for German electronics vs, say, Japanese electronics...I'm not sure which is the lesser of evils. I'm working with a few large, established Japanese companies right now at my job and it amazes me how little each of them has fully tested or really understands the reliability of their electronics and electromechanical components.


----------

